# Indented text



## Theo R Cwithin (Jul 4, 2010)

I've noticed that using the "advanced mode" button to indent text, the resulting text......is automatically changed to a different color, like this.​Is there a way to override this behavior manually? (IE, what would the code look like if I want to indent manually without the font changes?) (Or if this is answered somewhere, a pointer to that doc will do!)
Thanks!


----------



## IronWolf (Jul 4, 2010)

the_orc_within said:


> I've noticed that using the "advanced mode" button to indent text, the resulting text......is automatically changed to a different color, like this.​Is there a way to override this behavior manually? (IE, what would the code look like if I want to indent manually without the font changes?) (Or if this is answered somewhere, a pointer to that doc will do!)
> Thanks!





You can add a color tag that = white between the INDENT tags to get what you want.

For example...

This is indented white text​
You can just quote the message to see the example of the tags.  Not sure that is the best way, but it seems to work.


----------



## Theo R Cwithin (Jul 4, 2010)

Gotcha.  I didn't realize there was a color tag.Thanks a  lot!​


----------



## Mark (Jul 4, 2010)

You might find that makes it tough for people using the white skin to read the post.




Spoiler



_____


You could add five underscores within spoiler tags, I suppose.


----------



## Morrus (Jul 4, 2010)

Yeah - the default colour on the indent changes according to the skin used so it always stands out; it's coded to change according to skin colour (I think it's blue on the white skin, for example). You can choose to select _specific_ colours, but if it's invisible on a skin other than the one you happen to use, then so be it.


----------



## IronWolf (Jul 4, 2010)

Mark said:


> You might find that makes it tough for people using the white skin to read the post.




Oh yeah - good point.  I forgot all other skins existed back when the PHB skin went away...  

Actually, I did try the White theme a couple of weeks ago, but seemed no where near as polished as the black theme and promptly switched again.


----------



## Morrus (Jul 5, 2010)

IronWolf said:


> Actually, I did try the White theme a couple of weeks ago, but seemed no where near as polished as the black theme and promptly switched again.




It's on the list...

.... the very long list....

....it never ends....


----------



## IronWolf (Jul 5, 2010)

Morrus said:


> It's on the list...
> 
> .... the very long list....
> 
> ....it never ends....




No worries.  The black theme works well, I mainly tried white for the change of pace.


----------



## Theo R Cwithin (Jul 5, 2010)

Morrus said:


> Yeah - the default colour on the indent changes according to the skin used so it always stands out; it's coded to change according to skin colour (I think it's blue on the white skin, for example). You can choose to select _specific_ colours, but if it's invisible on a skin other than the one you happen to use, then so be it.



Yeah, I figured that was the case.   

   Actually, the only reason I ask is because it seems that adding extra spaces or TABs to do my own ghetto indentation doesn't work.  In this post, for example, the little table of rolls and results (which uses {intent} tags) doesn't really _need_ to stand out so much because it's just a continuation of the information flow of the text; it looks almost like a mod's warning at a glance (using the black skin).

So question: is there a way to "escape" the space characters so they don't get collapsed down by the vb parser?  If not, I suppose there's always the {pre} or {table} tags.

Anyway, it's not terribly important.  I'll survive.     Thanks for the responses!


----------



## Morrus (Jul 5, 2010)

the_orc_within said:


> Yeah, I figured that was the case.
> 
> Actually, the only reason I ask is because it seems that adding extra spaces or TABs to do my own ghetto indentation doesn't work. In this post, for example, the little table of rolls and results (which uses {intent} tags) doesn't really _need_ to stand out so much because it's just a continuation of the information flow of the text; it looks almost like a mod's warning at a glance (using the black skin).
> 
> ...




Well, if it was as powerful as a word-processor, I'm sure vBulletin would sell a word processor! Unfortunately word processors are very large, expensive programs. 

So the short answer is - unfortunately, no.  Formatting options in a messageboard posts are pretty limited.  We add the occasional hack to improve them (such as the - somewhat limited - indent tag you're using), but there's only so much we can do without payng someone to write an actual word processor for us.


----------



## Theo R Cwithin (Jul 5, 2010)

Morrus said:


> So the short answer is - unfortunately, no.  Formatting options in a messageboard posts are pretty limited.  We add the occasional hack to improve them (such as the - somewhat limited - indent tag you're using), but there's only so much we can do without payng someone to write an actual word processor for us.




Hehe, fair enough.     I also suspect a lot of that sort of user flexibility in forum software is _intentionally_ limited for security reasons.

In any event, thanks for keeping an eye out for silly questions like this, and for bothering to reply to them!

.


----------



## Theo R Cwithin (Jul 5, 2010)

*a hack solution*

Fwiw, here's how I've "circumvented" the odd color change of indented text with a single-element list:
	
	



```
[PLAIN]
[LIST][*][U]A HEADER[/U]
some text goes here
a little more text fills this out a bit
yet more stuff here
and here.[/LIST][/PLAIN]
```
which looks like this:


A HEADER
some text goes here
a little more text fills this out a bit
yet more stuff here
and here.
If you don't mind the lone rogue bullet point hanging out in space, it's a passable solution that mimics indentation while using the color of the rest of the post.

(And for those who didn't know: using {NOPARSE}{/NOPARSE} tags around a block of text makes the vb code visible, allowing all the tags to be viewed as is-- as can be seen in the code block above.  Just learned that! )


----------



## FireLance (Jul 5, 2010)

the_orc_within said:


> (And for those who didn't know: using {NOPARSE}{/NOPARSE} tags around a block of text makes the vb code visible, allowing all the tags to be viewed as is-- as can be seen in the code block above.  Just learned that!)



Nice! Sure beats some guy in robes holding a staff and proclaiming, "You shall not parse!"


----------

